# my kindle just updated - anyone know what that's about? (Update 2.0.4)



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I just turned whispernet on to download some samples I ordered last night and after I turned it off again, I noticed fingerprints on my screen. While I was wiping the prints off the screen, it flashed and notified me that the kindle was updating and would restart when it was finished. 

Has anyone else been updated today? Does anyone else know what the update might be about - folders - or fonts. I don't notice anything different.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

talleylynn said:


> I just turned whispernet on to download some samples I ordered last night and after I turned it off again, I noticed fingerprints on my screen. While I was wiping the prints off the screen, it flashed and notified me that the kindle was updating and would restart when it was finished.
> 
> Has anyone else been updated today? Does anyone else know what the update might be about - folders - or fonts. I don't notice anything different.


What version does it show now?


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

It's showing 2.0.3. This is a K2 we're talking about.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

2.0.3 has been out for quite a while -- do you know what it was before the update?  Could yours just be really slow in updating?


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Nope. I've had my kindle since the end of April, and I've had all the updates everyone has talked about - the new version and turning off text-to-speech. I've never noticed my kindle notifying me that it would update itself and then restart. I was hoping this was the updates that we've all been waiting for (folders and darker fonts), but, at a glance, I don't see any differences in my kindle. It's sounding like nobody else got updated recently. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Mine just updated today as well, it is now:

2.0.3 (327610024)

I know mine was already at 2.0.3 before, this might have been a minor update or maybe the build number incremeted?

Not sure, but I don't notice any difference.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The new one I just recieved is 2.0.4. Anyone else get that update? Wonder what it is for.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

How can you find out which version you have?


----------



## Anthony Glyadchenko (Jul 29, 2009)

It better be here by tomorrow or else - RIOT!


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> How can you find out which version you have?


*Hi, Jim,

Select "Home," then select "Menu," then "Settings." At the very bottom left you'll see the version number.

If you want to check for any updates, select "Menu" again; if there are any updates, the "Update Your Kindle" option will be black (versus the usual light gray), and you can select this to manually update.

Hope this helps!*


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Susanjane. Sorry to be so ignorant, but I've only had the Kindle a few weeks. My version is 2.03, and the Update option is greyed out.


----------



## Gretchen Z (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine updated yesterday, and I already had version 2.0.3, so I don't know what changed either.  I haven't noticed anything different.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Kathy said:


> The new one I just recieved is 2.0.4. Anyone else get that update? Wonder what it is for.


Do we need to undo the screensaver hack to get this update?


----------



## Anthony Glyadchenko (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone who has it notice any changes?? Inform us all.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I have just found one change from this update - the archives on my kindle now says 0 books.

a few minutes later...
I turned on whispernet and downloaded a sample, and with it came my archived items list. They're back!


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I haven't noticed any changes at all. I'm guessing their just subtle changes.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I went to the Kindle update page to see if they had info on the version that is on my new Kindle, 2.0.4, but it isn't listed anywhere. I haven't noticed anything different on the Kindle. I wish they would give users more information on what the update is for.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

The Kindle update page has 2.0.3 as the latest but the source code download page shows 2.0.4 as the latest. I guess they are waiting to post the update so they can do an orderly update via WN.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Source code for 2.0.4 update is here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200203720

But it is not on the download update site yet.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

That's interesting. I was looking at this page yesterday and the 2.0.4 wasn't listed. They must have just put it up. They still don't give you what it does. We update our software all the time, but we publish information on what is exactly in the update. As long as I can read on my Kindle I'm happy.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

wow, the 2.0.4 update is 138 megs compared to 6.3 megs for 2.0.3.  must be a major update


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> wow, the 2.0.4 update is 138 megs compared to 6.3 megs for 2.0.3. must be a major update


WOW - at that size there could be folders and native pdf. Just hoping!

Just checked - the source code is 138 MB - not the update. All previous versions of the source code are the same size.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

Now that the source code for update 2.0.4 (353720025) has been posted on the Amazon site, has there been an announcement (or evaluation) of what it does, or when it will be available as an update .bin file?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> wow, the 2.0.4 update is 138 megs compared to 6.3 megs for 2.0.3. must be a major update


The text on the home screen and settings screen is much brighter and darker than I have seen. I'm wondering if they did something with the font to darken it.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Is Kathy the only one with 2.0.4?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

There is another thread about the updates. It is : http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12342.msg236756.html#new

I just received a new Kindle and it came with this version.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

RamTheHammer said:


> Is Kathy the only one with 2.0.4?


When I got my Kindle 2 yesterday, the display did not have the message to plug in my Kindle. Instead the silver bar that comes up when you do a restart was frozen on the screen. I couldn't get it to turn on so I called CS. They had me hold the slide button for 25 seconds and then let go. After that it came right up. The Whispernet was on and I think it had loaded the update while in transit.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to merge this with the other update thread.

Thanks for understandeing.

~Luv


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm going to merge this with the other update thread.
> 
> Thanks for understandeing.
> 
> ~Luv


Thanks, it was getting confusing with multiple threads.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

RamTheHammer said:


> WOW - at that size there could be folders and native pdf. Just hoping!
> 
> Just checked - the source code is 138 MB - not the update. All previous versions of the source code are the same size.


thanks for the info. something just didn't seem right about that.. i'll just wait and see for the update


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

The Amazon Software Update Page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200324680 still says 2.0.3 is the most recent version for K2.

I see nothing about a version 2.0.4 or any kindle model.

Where is everyone seeing 2.0.4??


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Magenta said:


> The Amazon Software Update Page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200324680 still says 2.0.3 is the most recent version for K2.
> 
> I see nothing about a version 2.0.4 or any kindle model.
> 
> Where is everyone seeing 2.0.4??


Kathy has 2.0.4 on her K2 (check page 1). If you look here

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200203720

you will find 2.0.4 source code.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I wasn't paying attention earlier but my Kindle restarted today the first time I left it alone after I turned the wireless on. It couldn't have updated though because I have both the screensaver and font hacks installed at the moment. In addition, the menu option to update is greyed out.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

I noticed that Barbara was showing the "software is updating" page when I got my magazines a few minutes ago so I came here to check if I was the only one... which I wasn't.

A few things:


Barbara is still showing that her software is Version 2.02 (309510017) + SS 0.4" (this is the screensaver hack)
I've tried to apply an update manually since the "Update Your Kindle" option is still on... but the Version has not changed (maybe the screensaver hack is interfering with the update, not sure)
Amazon.com itself states the following versions as the most up-to-date versions of the software: Kindle 2: Kindle 2.0.3 (327610024) - Kindle DX: Kindle 2.1 (337560062) - Kindle (1st Generation): Kindle 1.2 (299870016) (source: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200324680 )

Update: Barbara is sporting Version 2.03 of the software (the latest, as per the Amazon.com link above) but I had to undo the screensaver hack....

... so those of you who have that Version 2.04: you're either special (because Amazon.com rolls updates to users in specific groups so you just got it first) or have a virus on your Kindles  *points finger at you all and laughs* *ducks for cover*


----------



## Anthony Glyadchenko (Jul 29, 2009)

About a virus: very, very, very, very, very, very unlikely.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a K2 and I installed the screensaver hack. Will this keep my Kindle from automatically updating? If so, do I need to uninstall it once we start receiving the new update and once I have the update, reinstall it? Thanks!


----------



## Anthony Glyadchenko (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess so.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

It does not appear that Amazon is downloading 2.0.4 yet. Kathy got it on a new K2.

Has anyone had their K2 updtae from WN yet?


----------



## Anthony Glyadchenko (Jul 29, 2009)

Not yet. I wish. At least 2.0.4 probably will fix the Mobipocket menu fading when downloading from Feedbooks through the Kindle 2 web browser. Amazon has confirmed this issue.


----------



## Anthony Glyadchenko (Jul 29, 2009)

Can someone just call Amazon and find out 1) when the update will be rolled out to everyone and 2) what it contains? Please tell us all.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

amyrebecca, yes the hacks will prevent the autoupdates from working.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I was reading yesterday and put Minerva down and when I came back she was in the middle of an update - or something - I didn't see any change I still have 2.0.3


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I should add that the auto updates might try to install, but they'll ultimately fail.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

From my experience, Kindle updates will download with the font hack installed but they won't install until the hack is removed.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

All three kindle models and the various versions are listed. It does not say what the update is but in big letters it has the warning about not holding Amazon responsible. Wonder what is suppose to mean?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll wait for Amazon to roll out 2.0.4.  I already bricked my Kindle 2 once and almost had a heart attack.  I won't let impatience get me into a fix again.  Not sure how to use the source code anyway.  So, I'll wait.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> All three kindle models and the various versions are listed. It does not say what the update is but in big letters it has the warning about not holding Amazon responsible. Wonder what is suppose to mean?


It means that they don't want to be held responsible for screwing up your phone in the rare chance it happens. It's just common legalese, nothing more. Since nothing is ever 100% perfect, they have to cover their bases (or more accurately, their backsides).


----------



## cqprime (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the Url, but when will the 2.0.4 update be posted on the update site? Today i updated my kindle to 2.0.3.

There is now so much speculation on Apple IPAD tie up with Borders bookstore. I hope it wont affect Kindle in anyway.

I dont think Apple IPAD will be using E Ink Technology

Anyway share ur thoughts



tsemple said:


> Source code for 2.0.4 update is here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200203720
> 
> But it is not on the download update site yet.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

cqprime said:


> Thanks for the Url, but when will the 2.0.4 update be posted on the update site? Today i updated my kindle to 2.0.3.
> 
> There is now so much speculation on Apple IPAD tie up with Borders bookstore. I hope it wont affect Kindle in anyway.
> 
> ...


Amazon licenses open source software for use on Kindle, and posting the source it uses (along with Amazon's patches and modifications) is required under the relevant licensing terms. But this does not include source for all of the software on Kindle - just the 'open source' part of it. It seems '2.0.4' is the version used on the latest revision of K2, and it's not unreasonable to think it might some day be available as a download to update previous versions, but it's also possible that 2.0.3 is the last update Amazon intends to deliver on pre-2.0.4 K2's. We'll just have to wait and see.

The Borders/'iPad' rumors are just that, and I wouldn't place any credibility that they are indications of some deal between Borders and Apple, which seems very unlikely to be the case. Borders doesn't have anything Apple wants, and Apple won't want to share an ebook business with Borders.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Did anyone else get an update last night? I turned on the Whispernet to download a book and as soon as the Whispernet connected there was a notice that information was downloaded. Sure enough when I went to my settings and looked the Update Your Kindle was available. I updated and when it restarted and I went back to my book the font looks darker. I haven't looked yet to see what the update did. I now have Version: Kindle 2.0.4 (353720025) showing.

When I received this Kindle I did not put the font hack or screensaver hack on it. I didn't want to do any of that until I was convinced that it was ok. As much as I like the custom screensavers, I don't think I'll add them to Gidget. I want any updates to apply without the hassle of removing the hacks. The font is nice and crisp and I don't really feel the need for the font hack, so I will just leave that alone as well.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Well, 2.03 is still the only one available for manual download, so either it's not an official OS yet, or it won't be released until it's implemented throughout more users via auto update. It's odd that some users have the 2.04, yet most aren't getting the update at all.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It is strange. They do have it listed in the Source Code page, but no information on it. Mine came with the 2.0.4 version and this is the first time it updated. The version didn't change, so I'm not sure what the update was.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

About a week or so after this thread came out (which is usually when I get my updates), my kindle did an update, but never changed the version number. Strange.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

My son's K2 arrived on Monday. It still is listed as 2.0.3. Who knows?


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

egh34 said:


> About a week or so after this thread came out (which is usually when I get my updates), my kindle did an update, but never changed the version number. Strange.


That happened to me last night, my Kindle went into update mode and then said it was successful. When I want to check the version number, it still say 2.0.3, so that's strange.


----------

